# How do I Limit Bandwidth usage or Logs for TS Users?



## korakott (Nov 24, 2008)

Hi 

I'm having problems with my TS users downloading and consuming a lot of bandwidth. So is there any way to limit network useages to Terminal Service users, Or just logfiles to be able to monitor them later for which user is using the most bandwidth?


Thankyou in advance.


----------



## Tagware (Aug 3, 2009)

TS clients only use 40-70Kb light amount of network using RDP unless they are printing to the local printer.

What downloading are you trying to restrict?


----------



## korakott (Nov 24, 2008)

Foreach of my clients use about 800 KBps to 5MBps to download torrent files in their own account. Which I can limit the speed in Utorrent but at last they would change the speed to unlimit again. 

So is why I need to find a way to limit bandwidth usage by Users 
I must let them use Utorrent but I just want to limit or just keeping the logs of network usage to look at it later would be fine.


----------



## Tagware (Aug 3, 2009)

OK. Idea's only.

Well you could find out the if the speed info is kept in the registery and then apply a registry permission to that key that allowed Read Only access to Users and Modify to Adminstrators. I assume that these folk are login in as Users rather than admns. 

How does this box talk to the internet? Through a proxy server by chance?
Could setup a rule that only allow x amount of traffice using Port addresses used Utorrent.

Use the scheduler option again provide only read access to Users so they can't turn it off.

Setup a repeating batch process every 5 seconds to swipe the reg with allow value. Then leave the process running in background under an administrative login? Or use the Windows scheduler to run the batch every 5 mins.


----------

